# Host Europe



## AKM<2b> (25. April 2002)

Tach die Crew...

Weiß jemand was über Hosteurope???
Ich überlege mir mal das Webpack L zu leisten...
Also wenn jemand praktische Erfahrungen hat, wäre cool mir die mitzuteilen...

Mich interressiert einfach alles.... :
Geschwindigkeit --> Server,Mysql...
Wieviel prozent uptime
Konfiguration von PHP (Phpinfo wäre geil)
hinterlistige Kleingedruckte Zeilen im Vertrag
und und und...

Danke im vorraus
2b


----------



## gecko (25. April 2002)

die phpinfo: http://dev.nullmedia.de/phpinfo.php

ansonsten:

Geschwindigkeit: ok, ab und zu schmiert mysql ab, ist aber eher selten
hinterlistige Kleingedruckte Zeilen im Vertrag: hab ich noch nicht gefunden


----------



## AKM<2b> (25. April 2002)

Danke gecko...
Hört sich ja ganz gut an....
Scheint auch alles zu funzen, was wichtig ist..
Wie siehts mit der mail funktion aus... kommen die Nachrichten erst nach 2 Tagen oder gehts schneller???
Welches Paket hast du eigentlich???
Gibts irgendwas, was dich an der Serverconfig tierisch ankotzt??
fragen über fragen, die Nach antworten schreien.

2b


----------



## gecko (25. April 2002)

> Scheint auch alles zu funzen, was wichtig ist.. 
das funktioniert hoechstens, funzen tut nichts 

> Wie siehts mit der mail funktion aus
> kommen die Nachrichten erst nach 2 Tagen???
wenn du sendmail nicht ueberlastest kommen die sofort an ...

> Welches Paket hast du eigentlich??? 
hmmm... ich glaub XL...

> Gibts irgendwas, was dich an der Serverconfig tierisch ankotzt?? 
eigentlich nicht, ich hab ein schickes configurationsmenue fuer die popboxen, subdomains u.s.w.
an der php-build haette ich schon was zu meckern (kein ming, die gd2 haette ich gern, u.s.w.) aber dafuer hab ich noch andere server


----------



## AKM<2b> (25. April 2002)

und gibts da irgendwie ne mysql größen/tabellen begrenzung...
Sorry für die dummen fragen aber ich hab noch nie für webspace bezahlt...

was hat das eigentlich mit den unlimited email weiterleitungen auf sich... Ich meine man hat beim L paket 100 emailadressen mit pop3? kann man dann noch unendlich viele konfigurieren die dann auf vorhandene accounts weitergeleitet werden...???

Muchas Gracias das du mir so helfen tun tust... und ich entschuldige mich vielmals für das unwort des jahres (funzen).. Wenns sein muss auch schriftlich...

2b


----------



## gecko (25. April 2002)

> und gibts da irgendwie ne mysql größen/tabellen begrenzung... 
ja, dein webspace ... die datenbank zaehlt mit.

> was hat das eigentlich mit den unlimited email weiterleitungen auf sich?
du hast einen catch-all (z.b. *@nulldesign.de ) und ansonsten kannst du halt beliebig viele email weiterleitungen konfigurieren ob das undentlich sind wage ich zu bezweifeln, die grenze kannst du ja dann mal austesten 

ich bin mit denen eigentlich recht zufrieden ... hosteurope kriegt gecko's doppeldaumen in platin!


----------



## Psyclic (25. April 2002)

jubb bin mit denen ebenfalls voll und ganz zufrieden.
im mom hab ich da nur ne .de domain...

allerdings hatte ich dort schon das XL packet... 
ftp= super schnell... kommt kaum nen hoster ran
db auch recht schnell... ansonsten kann ich gecko nur zustimmen


----------



## Patrick Kamin (25. April 2002)

*-*

Hab dort das XL Packet und kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Außerdem ist der Service verdammt schnell und gut. Bei E-Mail Anfragen hatte ich innerhalb von 15 Minuten ne Antwort.


----------



## AKM<2b> (26. April 2002)

Na dann bin ich ja jetzt überzeugt....
Danke an alle..

2b


----------

